# FortressITX (DedicatedNow/SolarVPS) Files for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 17, 2014)

Seems like FortressITX which i believe own DedicatedNOW and SolarVPS filed for chapter 11 bankruptcy. 

We used to use DedicatedNOW back in the day, and they were pretty good. Not sure what happened now...

http://gyazo.com/d7b57e500f668f19429c9615bf6b8304
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q...itx+bankruptcy

Seems like all of their servers on their website are out of stock: 

http://gyazo.com/97baaf1ee5a1c820a3db813f4a6aea63


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 17, 2014)

Bankruptcy doc: 

http://bankrupt.com/misc/njb14-29147.pdf


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow. I never expected that from Jay. What an interesting turn of events!


----------



## serverian (Nov 17, 2014)

Sad day for human kind.


----------



## serverian (Nov 17, 2014)

Ehm, SolarVPS seems to have its own entity?


----------



## drmike (Nov 17, 2014)

SolarVPS has been a FortressITX company.  Unsure what technically is under the sheets though.

http://bgp.he.net/AS25653 = 281k IPs

http://bgp.he.net/AS14670 = 4.8k IPs more....

Filing listed one debt $205k due to Global Weehawken Acquisition Co, LLC - Care of Digital Realty Trust.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah used to work with Jay about 6-7 years ago, decent guy. 

- Daniel


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Nov 17, 2014)

I still remember the good old days when HostGator used DedicatedNOW (before ThePlanet, which then became SoftLayer).


----------



## drmike (Nov 17, 2014)

This was posted on WHT:

"The company these documents reference is a holdings company. FORTRESSITX LLC did not file bankruptcy. Additionally, FORTRESSITX, LLC does not own Solar VPS or DedicatedNOW. Those are completely separate companies."

So it would appear the multiple corporation insulation game is at play.

Debt shedding of $205k is weird, cause Digital Realty is their landlord / facility owner it appears.


----------



## drmike (Nov 17, 2014)

Strangeness.

Ross Brouse their COO ---> https://twitter.com/rossbrouse

Yeah his website is really interesting right now:

http://www.rossbrouse.com/

Hacked.


----------



## drmike (Nov 17, 2014)

From PACER:

Thursday, November 13, 2014 27 Order Granting Application to Employ Thomas M. Kotulak, CPA as Accountant Related [+]. Service of notice of the entry of this order pursuant to Rule 9022 was made on the appropriate parties. See BNC Certificate of Notice. Signed on 11/13/2014. (env)

..... Unsure why there is an accountant / CPA appearing in Court records ....


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2014)

They screwed back NAC.net back in the day and tried to play big-boy data center after stealing IPs via injunction, but it didn't last.

When I was with DedicatedNOW it was a bit of a joke, the hand scanners weren't plugged in, 1 guy there at night who didn't know much of what was going on. This was 2-3 years after they decided to start playing data center in Clifton.

Looks like TelX might have bought the property, and their attempted move from budget dedicated -> high end seems like it never made it to fruition. 

Looks like the night run to Clifton and old DCJN* came back to bite him.

*look that up for extra points, mentioned in the NAC lawsuit


----------



## drmike (Nov 18, 2014)

Kris said:


> They screwed back NAC.net back in the day and tried to play big-boy data center after stealing IPs via injunction, but it didn't last.
> 
> When I was with DedicatedNOW it was a bit of a joke, the hand scanners weren't plugged in, 1 guy there at night who didn't know much of what was going on. This was 2-3 years after they decided to start playing data center in Clifton.
> 
> ...



The NAC lawsuit is quite a read.  

The filing was wrote by a moron, be they a BAR member or not.  Tons of funnies about Silverman and his oy vey is me sympathy to the Court.

Word has it there are other cash flow issues and perhaps some lavish living at play in this latest matter.  Not like we haven't seen that a million times before or anything.

At minimum it's more corporate structuring games to protect and arguably to evade payments.


----------



## Steven F (Nov 18, 2014)

drmike said:


> This was posted on WHT:
> 
> "The company these documents reference is a holdings company. FORTRESSITX LLC did not file bankruptcy. Additionally, FORTRESSITX, LLC does not own Solar VPS or DedicatedNOW. Those are completely separate companies."
> 
> ...



http://puu.sh/cVR1F/d7159be279.png

Mhmm...


----------



## Steven F (Nov 18, 2014)

Just to distinguish.

The company that filed bankruptcy is *Fortress ITX WEEHAWKEN LLC*. This is supposedly a holdings company for *Fortress ITX LLC*.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in a rising tide lifts all boats - never good when you see entrenched/real companies struggling or going off the cliff.   It's one thing when you are dealing with 'kiddie hosts' as they call it, 1-person operations - but the bigger players with entrenched history going off the cliff is never good for anyone.

I hope they do find a way to recover and come out of this - and based on some of the discussion it looks like certain subsidiaries are what they are doing this with and maybe not all the business hosting entities, but it still doesn't instill good thoughts to anyone looking at anything related to that.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 18, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Just to distinguish.
> 
> The company that filed bankruptcy is *Fortress ITX WEEHAWKEN LLC*. This is supposedly a holdings company for *Fortress ITX LLC*.


So the shell of a shell?

Francisco


----------



## Kris (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm betting the only thing that comes out of this un-touched is SolarVPS and assets, which probably doesn't have Jay's name on it for good reason.

That's probably the only profitable arm since DedicatedNOW tried going high-end (missstakeeee)


----------



## qps (Nov 18, 2014)

Sounds like this company is the one that signed the lease on the data center space.  This smells like a dispute with the landlord since they are the only debt listed in the BK.

If any of the other companies were involved, there would be a lot more involved in the BK.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 19, 2014)

From the facts that I know which I cannot release at the moment, things are not going good there. There are serious internal issues, and they will start coming up 1 by 1 soon.

- Daniel


----------



## qps (Nov 19, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> From the facts that I know which I cannot release at the moment, things are not going good there. There are serious internal issues, and they will start coming up 1 by 1 soon.
> 
> - Daniel


This sounds like a competitor spreading FUD.  Either spill it or don't say crap like this.


----------



## drmike (Nov 19, 2014)

qps said:


> This sounds like a competitor spreading FUD.  Either spill it or don't say crap like this.


I don't think that tmzVPS fellow competes with FortressITX.  Closest they get maybe is the solarvps subsidiary / related entity.  

Whole filing smells funny like their other prior DC legal snafu did. I realize there are issues in business, but companies tend not to do DC runners and midnight moves where things are kosher.

Then again, I can't stand the corporate shenanigans.  Boys should get some balls and take the liability square on the back and carry that crap instead of playing nested doll games.  But that's just my take.  

Look at the bill running randomness of other folks like Burst and volumeDrive.   Neither was running a great operation and such runners and legal filings were precursor to major crap events (vD ran to their own DC and abandoned customers in process and Burst did much of the same and entirely imploded in mere months following such).


----------



## qps (Nov 19, 2014)

drmike said:


> I don't think that tmzVPS fellow competes with FortressITX.  Closest they get maybe is the solarvps subsidiary / related entity.



SolarVPS is owned by/affiliated with the same people who own FortressITX.


----------



## lowesthost (Nov 19, 2014)

FYI

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9293861&postcount=5


----------



## drmike (Nov 19, 2014)

qps said:


> SolarVPS is owned by/affiliated with the same people who own FortressITX.


Bahaha that's why I threw it in here.

Bound to be some story and nested doll gamery there too though.  We own it, don't own it, shellco'lakd.

I am waiting for the filings and more docket events.   Docket already is pushing 2 pages on the Bankruptcy alone.  Aside from the CPA appointment the rest is fairly normal leading up to a Court date stuff.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 19, 2014)

qps said:


> This sounds like a competitor spreading FUD.  Either spill it or don't say crap like this.


Think what you want, I was just letting everyone know. We are in no competition with them. I don't think we will ever be. When things start unfolding, you can thank me then. 

Mods can close this thread if they want, or delete it for all I care. 

- Daniel


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 4, 2014)

Very Interesting to read though the thread , Hope that it all goes ok for them..


----------

